# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Vibin - opinie

## Anqa

Czy któraś z Waz brała lub bierze te tabletki? Wiem ze każdy organizm jest inny ale może ktoś jest w stanie opowiedzieć jak sie po nich czuł na początku i później już po kilku cyklach? Czekam na okres i zaczynam je brać więc pytam z ciekawości bo to moje pierwsze tabletki  :Wink:

----------


## revelinka

Pierwsze dwa, może trzy cykle mogą być dziwne, jak po każdych tabletkach, bo w końcu to hormony i organizm się musi przestawić. Ja biorę vibin już od jakiego czasu, na początku trochę bolała mnie głowa, krwawienia były nieco dłuższe niż zwykle, ale teraz już jest ok, czuję się po nich dobrze, nie przytyłam, nie zatrzymuje mi się woda w organizmie i nie zapominam  :Wink:  Nie ma to jak nie tracić ciągłości w przyjmowaniu pigułek  :Smile:  Bierzesz je już czy dopiero się nad nimi zastanawiasz? Jeśli dobrał Ci je lekarz to myślę, że spokojnie możesz je brać, bez obaw o działania niepożądane. A jeśli dopiero się zastanawiasz to pogadaj z lekarzem, jeśli będą te pigułki odpowiednie dla Ciebie to lekarz na pewno rozwieje wszystkie Twoje wątpliwości.

----------


## Anqa

Biorę juz. Przypisał mi je lekarz, jak zakładałam temat miałam juz je w domu i czekałam na okres. Aktualnie jestem juz przy drugim opakowaniu.  No i masz rację, bo na początku źle się czułam, ale nie przerwałam stosowania, dałam się przyzwyczaić organizmowi do hormonów i teraz jest juz o niebo lepiej.  No i jeszcze ta cena, a myślałam że wszystkie tabletki anty są strasznie drogie a jednak nie   :Wink:

----------


## revelinka

a ile za nie płacisz? słyszałam, ze niektóre apteki mają niezłe promocje, nawet za około 10-12 zł można je kupić, ja płacę 27, ale dla mnie to i tak super, bo za poprzednie płaciłam 50

----------


## Anqa

ja też tak mniej więcej jak Ty, chyba 26 ale nie pamiętam już...  ale jak czytam opinie o tych tabletkach to właśnie dużo osób pisało że zmienia na te  bo sporo tańsze a skład podobny do tych co brali wcześniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę już 7 dni i czuję się Ok nawet mam wrażenie że się nie ma apetytu także póki co jestem zadowolona  pozdrawiam Vibinki

----------


## revelinka

Nie no u mnie z apetytem normalnie, nie jadłam ani więcej ani mniej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję dopiero tydzień i mam problemy. Codziennie mdłości, raz nawet wymioty, ból brzucha, głowy. Zauważam nawet wahania nastroju, jestem strasznie drażliwa. Objawy prawie jak przy ciąży, ale podkreślam, że nie jestem! Nie wiem czy brać dalej i przeczekać czy rzucić tym.

----------


## asinka85

Witam!
Ja biorę już od grudnia i są rewelacyjne. Pierwszy miesiąc był dziwny, pod względem plamień, bóli, itd. Ale teraz jest super. Woda się nie zatrzymuję, stosuję małą dietę i normalnie chudnę. Chęć na seks jest. Czego chcieć więcej. Ja kupuję tabletki po 13-15 zł, więc cena też idealna.

----------


## wydra_linux

Witam ostatnio odwiedziłam lekarza po dłuższej przerwie....... dostałam receptę na tabletki Vibin----- kupiłam i dnia następnego dostałam miesiączki( dużo wcześniej niż powinnam). Zaczęłam brać od 15.11 czułam się okropnie  bóle głowy  zawroty bóle brzucha senność i dziwne zachorowałam na gardło ( silny kaszel i zapchane zatoki) 19.11 skończyła mi sie miesiączka i  nadal zle sie czułam.... odstawiłam leki Vibin i przestało mnie mdlic i nie miałam żadnych dolegliwości...... dzis w nocy to jest z 22-23 .11 znowu zaczełam krwawic tak jakbym znowu dostała miesiączke czy to jest możliwe???? martwie sie

----------


## herbaciarka

Osobiście nie przyjmuję, za to moja przyjaciółka, przede wszystkim pasuje jej to że są w systemie 21+7 i bierze je stale o jednej porze. Nie ma po nich skutków ubocznych, nie przytyła, nie spadło libido.
Ale jak wiadomo każdy organizm jest inny

----------


## rosalinda

Ja byłam na Vibinie jakiś czas dłuższy, przed ciążą, nie miałam również żadnych skutków ubocznych poza tym, że w pierwszym miesiącu miałam takie nieplanowane plamienie, które szybko przeszło i było w porządku, to co pisze wydra_linux jest dla mnie bynajmniej zadziwiające, ale może zostały Ci xle dobrane i powinnaś przejść na wersję mini.

----------


## martex

Vibin mini to zazwyczaj forma antykoncepcji dawana jako pierwsza... Najwazniejsze zrobic badania, moze rzeczywiscie trzeba by zmienic np na vixpo.

----------


## dpham6761

Really nice. Well done.
Cheers,
Resmas

----------


## herbaciarka

> moze rzeczywiscie trzeba by zmienic np na vixpo.


A Vixpo nie jest na PMS ??

----------


## rosalinda

No jest, ale to wcale nie znaczy, że kobiety, które go nie mają nie mogą go brać, wszystko zależy od potrzeb organizmu. Może zdarzyć się tak, że mimo, że nie dokuczają nam zbytnio te dni to akurat one będą dla nas najlepsze. One po prostu mają krótszą część z placebo żeby ni było dużych wahań hormonów, które powodują zmienne nastroje choćby.

----------


## martex

Jest dokładnie tak jak pisze rosalinda, równie dobrze ginekolog może stwierdzić że zmiana powinna być na vibin. Tak jak zaznaczyłyśmy wszystko wyjaśni się po kontroli.

----------


## herbaciarka

No to akurat rozumiem  :Wink:  Po prostu mi się wydawało że szczególnie pomocne na pms  :Wink: 
a skoro ktoś teraz brał mini to lepiej by było przejść na normalny vibin  :Wink: 
No ale jak wiadomo każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej reaguje.
A i tak najważniejsze jak wyjdą badania i co zadecyduje gin

----------


## Sandy

Najlepiej to porozmawiać z lekarzem i zrobić badania sobie.  :Smile:  Nie sądzę, abyśmy były w stanie zdiagnozować czy vibin będzie dobry po mini czy nie.  :Wink:  Możemy co najwyżej opowiedzieć swoje historie z tą pigułką, ale dwóch identycznych przypadków raczej nie będzie.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny!
Vibin to moje pierwsze tabletki antykoncepcyjne, ginekolog przepisała mi je po tym jak pierwszy raz do niej przyszłam (21lat) z nieregularnym okresem (cykl 18dniowy, w październiku okres 3razy! i to 7dniowy, bardzo silny), spory trądzik, bardzo duże wahania nastrojów cały czas, nie tylko podczas PMS, ogólne osłabienie itp. Dodam, że takie problemy mam od 5lat, ale jakoś nie po drodze było mi do ginekologa. Oprócz przepisania tych tabletek wysłała mnie na badania prolaktyna, testosteron i 17-OH-progesteron w 10dniu cyklu. Prolaktyna i testosteron wyszły w normie, a 17-OH-progesteron wyszedł jak w fazie lutealnej, okres mam 7dniowy zawsze, bardzo silny do 6dnia i 7dnia już trochę lżejszy. Wizytę u ginekologa mam na styczeń, więc jeszcze nie wiem jak on te hormony odczytuje.
Tabletki zaczęłam przyjmować, miałam wyjątkowo mocne bóle jakby jajników podczas okresu (nigdy wcześniej tak nie miałam), momentami jak siedziałam to nie mogłam wstać... musiałam doczołgać się po tabletkę przeciwbólową, odczekać jakiś czas i dopiero bół puszczał. Dziś jest 10dzień cyklu i nadal krwawię, oczywiście w mniejszym stopniu, niż podczas tych 7dni, ale mimo wszystko nie są to pojedyncze plamki. Czy myślicie, że powinnam choćby telefonicznie skonsultować się z lekarzem? Czy to normalne objawy? 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Magda_00

Koniecznie idz jak najszybciej do ginekologa lub tak jak piszesz skonsultuj się telefonicznie. Skonsultuj swój stan. Niech ginekolog raz jeszcze przeanalizuje wyniki Twoich badań - mam nadzieję, że miałaś wykonany komplet. Ja bym nie czekała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję Vibin od 4 mieisecy i muszę przyznac, że okropne  bóle głowy , które wcześniej nękały mnie podczas okresu zwyczajnie ustały. Na pewno dużym plusem jest nieprzerwany ciąg brania tabletek. Jestem dodatkowo zadowolona, gdyż moje piersi powiększyły się aż o jedną miseczkę. Muszę również dodać, że to moje pierwsze tabletki antykoncepcyjne dlatego mogę stwierdzić, że są dobre również dla kobiet dopiero zaczynających stosowanie antykoncepcji  :Smile:

----------


## ksiax

Witajcie jeżeli biorę tabletki VIBIN i dostaje okres przy drugiej tablece placebo to mam od raz zacząć nowe opakowanie?

----------


## brx

nie, masz do końca wybrać tabletki placebo, a jak się skończą od razu przejść do następnego opakowania i zacząć od żółtych nawet jeśli nie skończyło się jeszcze krwawienie  :Wink:

----------


## MonikamoniksMonika

Ja stosuję VIBIN mini od 7 miesięcy, od początku stosowania  bóle głowy , zazwyczaj wieczorne... Ale ostatnio doszły do tego nudności, silne bóle żołądka, rozdrażnienie, obrzmiałe piersi... Kończę ostatnie opakowanie i wybieram się do lekarza!

----------


## Natala0502

Cześć dziewczyny od tygodnia biore Vibin to moja pierwsza antykoncepcja. Pierwszy dzień miesiączki. Okres dostałam jakoś przed 21-szą wziełam tabletke o 21 i położyłam się spać. I tyle po mojej miesiączce widu i słychu. Czy wdzystko jest w porządku ? Nie moge iść do lekarza bo jest na urlopie będzie za 2 tygodnie  :Frown:  odrazu wykluczam ciąże ponieważ nie nie współżyłam jeszcze z moim nowym partnerem. Dziekuje za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## kaya16

Jak zaczynałam przygodę z antykoncepcją to brałam vibin mini, bo pigułki miały mniejszą ilość hormonów dzięki czemu czułam się dobrze i zero skutków ubocznych, a o to właśnie chodzi w młodym wieku. Pigułki wypisał mi lekarz po dokładnym wywiadzie i konsultacji.

----------


## Rysiia

> Cześć dziewczyny od tygodnia biore Vibin to moja pierwsza antykoncepcja. Pierwszy dzień miesiączki. Okres dostałam jakoś przed 21-szą wziełam tabletke o 21 i położyłam się spać. I tyle po mojej miesiączce widu i słychu. Czy wdzystko jest w porządku ? Nie moge iść do lekarza bo jest na urlopie będzie za 2 tygodnie  odrazu wykluczam ciąże ponieważ nie nie współżyłam jeszcze z moim nowym partnerem. Dziekuje za odpowiedź


Jak bierzesz tabletki, to nie masz miesiączki tylko krwawienie z odstawienia. Ale ono powinno pojawić się w przerwie od brania tabletek, a nie po pierwszym tygodniu stosowania. Prawda jednak jest taka, że Twój organizm dopiero przyzwyczaja się do zmienionej ilości hormonów i to jest zapewne przyczyna jednorazowego krwawienia.  Jak będziesz u lekarza, to koniecznie mu o tym powiedz

----------


## annaaaaaa

Hej, brałam vibin (21+7) przez dwa miesiace i zakonczylam na ostatniej tabletce z blistra czyli ostatniej białej placebo. Wczesniej w tym czasie nastąpiło planowe krwawienie. Czy było one wciąż krwawieniem z odstawienia  - jeśli tak, kiedy powinnam otrzymać najblizsza miesiaczke ?

----------


## Parotka

Jesli odstawiasz tabletki całkowicie to pierwsze krwawienie jest nietypowe. Zazwyczaj organizm potrzebuje okolo 3 miesięcy, żeby wyrównac sobie gospodarkę hormonalną i w tym czasie moga być cykle inne niż zazwyczaj. Możesz mieć tez plamienia w trakcie cyklu.

----------


## paulaes

Nic się nie martw, vibin jest super.  Samopoczucie mam bardzo dobre, waga nie rośnie i cera też mi się poprawiła. Same plusy. Plamienia to rzecz normalna, po jakimś czasie wszystko się unormuje, na początku tak bywa.

----------


## Tratka

Czytałas w ogóle pytanie zadane przez koleżankę? Pytała o odstawienie, a nie o plamienie w trakcie cyklu. Jeśli o odstawienie chodzi to organizm musi mieć czas żeby unormować hormony, których już w tabletce nie dostaje. Jeśli dostałaś krwawienia planowo to kolejne powinno być w podobnym okresie kolejnego cyklu. Ale to juz zalezy od funkcjonowania Twojego organizmu.

----------


## Elsa

Ja biorę Vibin mini, w sumie od niedawna, bo dopiero trzecie opakowanie, ale jestem zadowolona. To moje pierwsze tabletki anty, odpowiada mi ich system stosowania. Nie mam efektów ubocznych, a wydaje mi się, że zaobserwowałam nawet plusy, np. trochę poprawiła mi się cera.

----------


## Kasytka

@Elsa, a jaki system stosowania mają te Vibin mini? Jestem przed pierwszą wizytą u ginekologa i też chciałabym zacząc się zabezpieczać ale nie wiem na co mam zwrócić uwage. Czy system przyjmowania ma znaczenie?

----------


## sarami

Dla mnie bo nie wypadam z rytmu i nie zapominam o pigułce. Vibin mini biorę tak; tabletkę różową przez 21 dni następnie przez 7 dni (placebo)

----------


## Lakotka

Ja biore Vibin w tym samym systemie 21 + 7 tylko ma troche wiecej hormonów niż Vibin mini.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Jestem w ciągu brania drugiego opakowania. Chciałabym Was się zapytać, czy to normalne, że spadło mi libido, jestem drażliwa i mam okropne zmienne nastroju. Czy powinnam dam im jeszcze szanse czy porozmawiać z ginekologiem o zmianie, czy to tak wgl jest przy wszystkich tabletkach antykoncepcyjnych?

----------


## Kumata

Ogólnie jeśli chodzi o wszystkie tabletki antykoncepcyjne, a więc Vibin także to mniej więcej do 3 miesięcy mogą się różne stany pojawiać. Często mówią o tym nawet ginekolodzy zanim przepiszą tabletki. Te 3 miesiące to taki czas kiedy organizm dostosowuje sie do tabletek. Ale jeśli czujesz się zaniepokojona to skonsultuj to z lekarzem, który Ci je przepisał.

----------


## lejla

Cześć dziewczyny,
niedawno lekarz przepisał mi Vibin. Wcześniej brałąm Ovulastan ale ze względu na moje problemy trądzikowe zmienił mi tabletki na korzystniejsze dla cery. Od pierwszych tabletek zaczęły męczyć mnie silne bóle nóg, jednak ne identyfikowałam tego z przyjmowanymi tabletkami. Dopiero po miesiącu coś mnie drgnęło i zerknęłam jeszcze raz do ulotki, a tam informacja, że przy bólu kończyn dolnych natychmiast skonsultować się z lekarzem. Tak się stało, że oczywiście były święta, lekarz nie przyjmował a ja już zaczęłam kolejne opakowanie, więc po 4 tabletkach z nowego opakowania odstawiłam je całkowicie. Jestem teraz już ponad 2 tygodnie bez tabletek, bóle nóg ustały za to pojawiły się dziwne kołatania serca. Czy któraś z Was spotkała się z czymś takim?

----------


## parafa

ja się bardzo dobrze czuje stosują tabletki Vibin, system 21+7 to da mnie idealne rozwiązanie, bo nie mam problemu z pominięciem tabletki, bo w sumie biorę je cały czas, więc zapomnieć się nie da, wyrabiasz w sobie taki nawyk i nie ma problemu z pomijaniem tabletek.

----------


## Jarka

> Cześć dziewczyny,
> niedawno lekarz przepisał mi Vibin. Wcześniej brałąm Ovulastan ale ze względu na moje problemy trądzikowe zmienił mi tabletki na korzystniejsze dla cery. Od pierwszych tabletek zaczęły męczyć mnie silne bóle nóg, jednak ne identyfikowałam tego z przyjmowanymi tabletkami. Dopiero po miesiącu coś mnie drgnęło i zerknęłam jeszcze raz do ulotki, a tam informacja, że przy bólu kończyn dolnych natychmiast skonsultować się z lekarzem. Tak się stało, że oczywiście były święta, lekarz nie przyjmował a ja już zaczęłam kolejne opakowanie, więc po 4 tabletkach z nowego opakowania odstawiłam je całkowicie. Jestem teraz już ponad 2 tygodnie bez tabletek, bóle nóg ustały za to pojawiły się dziwne kołatania serca. Czy któraś z Was spotkała się z czymś takim?


 Ja co prawda mam tabletki belara ale lekarz mi mówił, że jeśli zaczną boleć mnie nogi czy też będą inne niepożądane skutki uboczne to mam niezwłocznie się do niego zgłosić i odstawić tabsy. W takim przypadku nie jest wskazane zażywanie tego typu antykoncepcji. Na szczęście u mnie nie ma żadnych niepożądanych objawów ale Ty niezwłocznie udaj się do lekarza.

----------


## elmirka

Ja nie miałam po nich żadnych efektów ubocznych, dobrze się czuję i nic mi nie dolega. Lejla, jeśli cokolwiek Cię niepokoi to koniecznie powinnaś zapytać lekarza.

----------


## trolka

najważniejsze jest to, że dobrze się czuć na antykoncepcji którą stosujemy, ja biorę Vibin i nie odczuwam niczego negatywnego, wszystko w normie, waga ok, libido też, zauważyłam że bardzo poprawiła mi się cera, ale to akurat uważam za duży plus, jestem zadowolona.

----------


## elmirka

Ja się najbardziej bałam, że przytyję, ale nic podobnego się nie dzieje, nie tyję, nie puchnę, także dla mnie te pigułki są ok  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt ja też się bałam ale te wszystkie plotki się zupełnie nie potwierdziły, biorę belarę już pół roku i ani grama nie przytyłam, mało tego, widzę nawet pozytywy, ładniejsza cera i zero problemów z bolesnymi miesiączkami

----------


## trolka

u mnie to samo, nie chciałam przytyć, dlatego na wizycie u ginekologa dokładnie podkreśliłam na jakim efekcie mi zależy, dlatego dostałam Vibin i rzeczywiście nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych, więc z tabletek jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## melania 23

ja też jestem zadowolona z tabletek, to moja pierwsza antykoncepcja i już 2 opakowanie belary, jak na razie żadne skutki uboczne nie wystąpiły

----------


## trolka

ja z kolei jestem bardzo zadowolona z tabletek Vibin, super się u mnie sprawdziły, nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych, czuję się świetnie tak jakbym nie brała żadnych tabletkę, dlatego na pewno póki co nie zrezygnuję z tych tabletek.

----------


## elmirka

melania, tylko po co piszesz o tym tutaj, skoro to wątek o vibinie? 
Ja u siebie też nie zauważam po tych pigułkach nic niepokojącego, może pierwsze 2-3 miesiące jakies plamienia się zdarzały, ale już dawno ustąpiły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki odsprzedam vibin 28 tabl. Wazne do 06.2019 2 op. Sztuka 18 zl + kw

----------


## trolka

elmirka masz rację wątek jest o Vibinie a dziewczyna pisze o belarze, nie wiem po co, bo pewnie osoby które zaglądają do tego wątku oczekują informacji o Vibinie.

----------


## Sandy

> melania, tylko po co piszesz o tym tutaj, skoro to wątek o vibinie? 
> Ja u siebie też nie zauważam po tych pigułkach nic niepokojącego, może pierwsze 2-3 miesiące jakies plamienia się zdarzały, ale już dawno ustąpiły


Zgadzam się, zupełnie niepotrzebne śmiecenie w wątku. Ja plamiłam tylko 3 tygodnie, potem już spokój był.

----------


## trolka

u mnie też wystąpiły jakieś nieplanowane plamienia, ale po jakimś czasie wszystko się unormowało, teraz po kilku miesiącach brania tabletek uważam, że to najlepsza antykoncepcja jaką miałam.

----------


## elmirka

No bo to zwykle tak jest, że się wszystko unormuje, jak organizm się przyzwyczai i potem już jest luz. No chyba, ze pigułki są źle dobrane, to wtedy konieczna będzie zmiana.

----------


## Sandy

Jak rozmawiam z koleżankami, to zawsze podkreślają łatwość z jaką organizm się do vibinu przyzwyczaja.  :Smile:

----------


## flaraa

Mój organizm też bardzo szybko zaczął dobrze tolerować Vibin, teraz nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych, czuję się świetnie i nawet poprawiła mi się cera na tych tabletkach.

----------


## nie zarejetrowany

Kończę 3 blaszkę Vibinu. 
Zaczęłam brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne z powodu silnych bólów podczas miesiączki, które są spowodowane braniem Bromocornu na guzka prolaktynowego (mikrogruczolak przysadki mózgowej). 
Na początku brałam Axia Conti, jednak mi nie podpasowały i zaczęłam brać Vibin. Podczas stosowania dwóch pierwszych blaszek, brzuch nadal mnie bolał, byłam rozdrażniona, piersi nieco mi się powiększyły. Jestem w trakcie krwawienia po odstawieniu, ból jest ale nie taki jak na początku - za każdą blaszką coraz słabiej. Na chwilę obecną jestem zadowolona z Vibin, nie chcę zamieniać na inne. Dodatkowo mam cerę trądzikową, poprawiła mi się w 100%.
Moja siostra również je przyjmuje, nie narzeka na jakiekolwiek skutki uboczne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## serenka

ja z kolei zaczęłam brać Vibin bo miałam straszne problemy z cerą, dlatego ginekolog mi je przepisał, żebym mogła walczyć z brzydką cerą i rzeczywiście tabletki bardzo mi pomogły, uporałam sie z trądzikiem, dlatego jestem zadowolona bo tabletki bardzo mi pomogły.

----------


## gazelka

Mam te pigułki od miesiąca, niestety wcześniej różnie bywało z moją pamięcią. Pracuję w trybie zmianowym, więc zdarzało mi się pomylić dni, więc jednak bezpieczniejsze są dla mnie pigułki bez robienia przerwy  :Wink:  Jak na razie czuję się dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Sandy

No to dopiero zaczęłaś brać.  :Smile:  Ale fakt faktem, wygoda z vibinem jest taka, że nie robiąc przerw nie wypada się z rytmu brania i pigułka staje się nawykiem.  :Smile:

----------


## surokatka

dla zapominalskich vibin jest super alternatywą, bo nie musisz pamiętać o 7-dniowej przerwie a potem o kolejnej tabletce, najważneijsze to znaleźć dla sebie idealne rozwiązanie i najlepsza metodę antykoncepsji.

----------


## myszka w paski

Biorę te pigułki od 2 tygodni, póki co jest ok, delikatne plamienie się zdarzyło, ale poza tym na razie spokój.

----------


## surokatka

no ja nie narzekam na vibin najlepsze tabletki jakie miałam do tej pory, bo nie oddziaływują na mnie w żaden negatywny sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę tabletki Vibin od 4 dni i dramat, czuje się jak w pierwszych miesiącach ciąży, a przechodziłam je wyjątkowo ciężko,  ból głowy , zawroty, mdłości i ogromna senność. Zastanawiam się czy to początkowa reakcja mojego organizmu na dawkę hormonów, czy z czasem objawy mogą ustąpić, albo chociaż trochę zmaleć?

----------


## jamalka

ja też biorę tabletki Vibin i jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo dobrze się czuję na tych tabletkach poza tym nie odczuwam żadnych negatywnych skutków dlatego tym bardziej nei zmienię na nic innego.

----------


## lemurka

Też je właśnie dostałam, biorę od tygodnia, póki co jest ok. Mam nadzieję, że przy takich pigułkach, które będę brała ciągiem, nie będę zapominać.

----------


## yakka

najważniejsze, że dobrze czujesz się na vibinie, z tabletkami różnie bywa jeśli nie są dobierane przez ginekologa, potem możemy różnie się czuć, ja też biorę vibin dobierał mi je ginekolog, też czuję się bardzo dobrze, nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych a to najważneijsze w przypadku antykoncepcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja je biore nie caly miesiac i dziwne sa, wspomne , ze wczesniej bralam vibin mini i bylo okej, wszystko w normie, a zwykly vibin dla mnie masakra, jestem drazliwa po nich, libido spadlo prawieze do zera, spadl mi apetyt i powstalo mi troche krostek na twarzy.. Myslicie, ze to organizm musi sie przyzwyczaic czy isc do lekarza i zmienic je na inne? Nie mam zadnych mdlosci , chce poczekac do placebo tabletek bo nie wiem czy miesiaczka mi wystapi bolesna czy tez nie.

----------


## elefetka

no to po co zmieniałaś tabletki skoro jak piszesz tak bardzo Ci służyły poprzednie? ja z kolei biorę zwykły Vibin i czujes ię bardzo dobrze, nie odczuwam żadnych negatywnych skutków o których ty piszesz, że odczuwasz przy vibinie.

----------


## elmirka

Dziewczyny, każda z nas może inaczej reagować na pigułki i to jest normalne, bo każdy organizm jest inny. Poprzedniczce pewnie lekarz zmienił pigułki z jakiegoś powodu, może to już nie była wystarczająca ochrona i potrzebna była większa dawka. Myślę, że warto poczekać te 2-3 miesiące aż się organizm dostosuje, jesli nic się nie zmieni to idź do lekarza, niech zmieni na coś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakoś do mnie lepiej się dopasowała belara. Ja zawsze miałam problem z lekami czy suplementami. Aż nie chce mówić ile wcześniej stosowałam zabezpieczeń. W końcu udało mi się trafić na belarę i jestem szczęśliwa. W końcu waga zaczęła spadać i poprawiła się moja cera  :Smile:

----------


## elmirka

To idź z tym do odpowiedniego wątku, bo tutaj użytkowniczki rozmawiają o vibinie.

----------


## Karolinass

Nie przesadzajmy - rozmawiamy o antykoncepcji po prostu. Ja na vibinie już pół roku. Ogólnie nie mam mu nic do zarzucenia jak dotąd.  :Smile:

----------


## opałka

u mnei też Vibin super się sprawdza, najważniejsze jest to, że nie odczuwam zadnych negatywnych skutków ubocznych nie mam żadnych problemów, a na innych tabletkach które miałam wczęsniej nie czułam się najlepiej, te najbardziej mi służą.

----------


## elmirka

O antykoncepcji jest cały dział, ten wątek, jak tytuł wskazuje to opinie o vibinie. Nie żebym się czepiała, ale moim zdaniem to wprowadza zbędne zamieszanie.

----------


## opałka

W sumie masz rację skor wątek dotyczy vibinu to powinny się w nim wypowiadać osoby, które stosują te tabletki a nie inne bo tylko potem dziewczyny się gubią jeśli chodzi o rodzaj antykoncepcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Podzielę się i moimi spostrzeżeniami. Zacznę od tego iż tabletki przepisała mi gin. Po tym jak pszyszłam do niej z mocnymi i długotrwałymi miesiączkami. W listopadzie zeszłego roku miałam czyszczenie macicy z tego też powodu.. Lecz miesiączki ani nie zelżały ani nie uregulowały się.Nadmienię że takie miesiączki mam od samego początku czyli od 14 roku życia. W końcu po długich poszukiwaniach dobrego lekarza trafiłam do pani doktor F. po badaniu złapała się za głowę i z niedowieżaniem stwierdziła że wyniki mam IDEALNE. Chodzi o to że przez te lata moj organizm się przyzwyczaił do tych obfitych miesiączek i że nawet anemii nie mam. Przepisała mi vibin. Jest to moja pierwsza antykoncepcja. Kazała mi je brać tak: 21 tabletek z pierwszego opakownia.PLACEBO odciąć. 22 tabletka miała być z drugiego opakowania.Po skończeniu 21 tabletki z drugiego opakowania mam zacząć brać placebo. Zaczełam brać je od 9 lipca. Miesiączka zatrzymała się na gwałt. Nie plamie, nie czuję żebym puchła. Ale od kilku dni czuje że głowa mi pęka i jest to albo z lewej strony albo z prawej strony. Teraz wiem że organizm musi się przyzwyczaić do tabletek i zmiany hormonalnej. Zaznaczę jeszcze że pani doktor kazała mi je tak brać bo 23 sierpnia wyjeżdżam do egiptu i zależało mi żeby przynajmniej parę dni odpocząć od miesiączki. Po powrocie z urlopu mam zgłosić się do niej na konsultacje. W najgorszym przypadku pani doktor powiedziała że czeka mnie po powrocie usunięcie szyjki macicy lecz jajniki chce zostawić. Mój wiek już na to pozwala bo mam 39 lat, mam dwie śliczne córki i wiecej dzieci nie planuję. Liczę jednak że VIBIN mnie uchroni przed usuwaniem szyjki. Tyle z mojego życiorysu i z przygody  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam was kobietki bardzo gorąco.Agata.

----------


## gola66

I jak efekty? Jestem ciekawa jak się pigułki sprawdzają w takich celach. Ja biorę vibin od roku, ale wyłacznie antykoncepcyjnie. Dobrze się czuję, nie odczuwam skutków ubocznych. Jestem zadowolona z tych pigulek.

----------


## Janiata

U mnie podobnie, z tym, że ja biorę wersję mini - to moja pierwsza antykoncepcja i biorę je trzeci miesiąc. Czuję się bardzo dobrze.

----------


## alebabka

Ja po kilku różnych tabletkach dostałam wreszcie Vibin - i nie zauważyłam żadnych ubocznych działań

----------


## Dobrawa

Bo one są ogólnie bardzo dobrze tolerowane przez kobiety. Ja sama miałam jedynie lekkie plamienie przez 3 tygodnie, nic poza tym.

----------


## alebabka

Dobrawa no właśnie czytałam dużo pozytywnych opinii na temat Vibin - i sama też przychylam się do tej opinii

----------


## aldonia

Dostałam od lekarza Vibin mini. Jeśli chodzi o hormony, to moja pierwsza tego typu antykoncepcja, ale póki co czuję się bardzo dobrze. Właściwie nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## vionka

Zaczynałam od vibin mini wiele lat temu, to była moja pierwsza antykoncepcja hormonalna, bezproblemowa tak naprawdę  :Smile:

----------


## annapanna90

Ja biorę vibin od roku i naprawdę dobrze się czuję, nie tyję, nie puchnę, nie plamię. To moje trzecie pigułki, wcześniej róznie bywało, tym razem naprawdę czuję, że są dobrze dobrane.

----------


## Korbka

Brałam przed ciążą i właśnie do nich wracam. Dwa tygodnie odrobinę plamiłam, standard na przystosowaniu, a poza tym nie działo się zupełnie nic.

----------


## Luba

A czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania przy vibinie?

----------


## Miya

Masz na myśli jakieś konkretne problemy zdrowotne? Raczej takie jak przy każdej innej pigułce.

----------


## Joni

Wszystko jest zawsze na ulotce, ale tu akurat vibin jest jedną z pigułek, które toleruje się dobrze.

----------


## netoperka

Potwierdzam, biorę vibin o 2 lat i toleruję je bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Meganka

Ja przez parę dni plamiłam, ale nie miałam żadnych innych ubocznych. Waga stoi, cera nawet lepiej.

----------


## filigranova

Też kiedyś je stosowałam i wszystko było ok, podobnie jak teraz po zmianie na vines, bardzo dobrze toleruję te niskodawkowe tabletki

----------

